

Trojan Sent to Dead Prosecutor in Argentina Posted for Community Analysis - wslh
http://pastebin.com/iiAGSMYc

======
wslh
I love crowdsourcing (when it works): the result of the troyan analysis is
here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Malware/comments/3h9lkw/trojan_sent...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Malware/comments/3h9lkw/trojan_sent_to_dead_prosecutor_in_argentina/)
and a previous one: [https://www.proofpoint.com/us/threat-insight/post/You-
Dirty-...](https://www.proofpoint.com/us/threat-insight/post/You-Dirty-RAT)

------
gus_massa
Context:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Alberto_Nisman](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Alberto_Nisman)

Autotranslation with a few tweaks:

> _The Trojan sent to Nisman is the same as that was sent to Jorge Lanata [a
> journalist]_

> _Personally, I think the same person that activated this to make
> intelligence of Nisman had targeted Lanata._

> _Behind this are the murderers of a prosecutor or the national intelligence
> or a group of para-intelligence._

> _(The e-mail of Lanata was redacted for logical reasons.)_

> _This is the mail received by the objectives of this intelligence cell._

> _The source account simulates to be Judge Claudio Bonadio. Refer to the
> reception date to make sense of the simulation, which rules out spam or
> general objective._

>* Attached
[http://www.megafileupload.com/4Ybp/attacheado.txt](http://www.megafileupload.com/4Ybp/attacheado.txt)
.*

> _@julitolopez_

